# Kiyojute Ryu Kempo:  Art Designed by God?



## jboler (Jan 8, 2013)

Excerpt from the "Kiyojute Ryu Kempo Instructor's Manual", written by "Soke" William Durbin:



> "During the winter of 1980 I experienced a Tenshin Sho, divine illumination while at home. Around 10:00pm, as I was sitting in my living room, I felt like I had been transported to a Dojo. There I practiced under the tutelage of an unseen master, following his verbal instructions.
> 
> As I finished I turned to the instructor, only to see pure light but recognizing it as Jesus. Then he said to me, 'Remember, first comes training, then comes practice, and then comes perfection.'"




As a former student of Durbin, I was aware of his "Tenshin Sho" story, although it was never provided in this detail.  Thoughts?  Although I don't totally discount the possibility of people having visions from God, this seems to be a stretch.

Thoughts?

Jeff Boler 
(Returned from the dead.)


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 8, 2013)

That could one in the eye for those that claim martial arts are a work of the devil!


----------



## clfsean (Jan 8, 2013)

I've always thought people experimented too much. 

I think he shouldn't have licked the frogs...



 GIFSoup


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## John Bishop (Jan 8, 2013)

To some people, lineage is everything.  They list big name instructors on their resumes and websites, even though they really only had a few seminar hours training with them.  
So if your instructor was Jesus Christ, they'd be no way for any other instructor to top that.  And of course Jesus would teach the best martial art that has ever existed, or ever will exist.


----------



## shihansmurf (Jan 11, 2013)

John Bishop said:


> To some people, lineage is everything.  They list big name instructors on their resumes and websites, even though they really only had a few seminar hours training with them.
> So if your instructor was Jesus Christ, they'd be no way for any other instructor to top that.  And of course Jesus would teach the best martial art that has ever existed, or ever will exist.



Seems like his story would be pretty easy to verify. If all the self defense techniques in the system consisted of "Turning the other Cheek" in response to an attack then he might be legit. If not....

Mark


----------



## Yondanchris (Jan 13, 2013)

I am not normally one to discount others "stories". but I seriously doubt that Jesus would influence a particular style versus influence a practitioner or instructor to reflect their faith in their training. If a Christian martial artist does not embrace the mission and vision of Jesus to "seek and to save that which was lost" Luke 19:10 see also 1 Corinthians 15:1-7, Any other direction/vision/mission for their training becomes aimless apart from physical fitness/self defense. 

Paul the Apostle said (underlines and italics mine): 
"Have nothing to do with godless myths and old wives&#8217; tales; rather, _*train yourself to be godly*_. For  physical training is of _*some value*_, but _*godliness has value for all  things*_, holding promise for both the present life and the life to come. This is a trustworthy saying that deserves full acceptance (_*and  for this we labor and strive), that we have put our hope in the living  God, who is the Savior of all men, and especially of those who believe*_." 
1 Timothy 4:7-10 NIV

Paul also said (Bold and Italics Mine): 
"Do you not know that in a race all the runners run, but only one gets the prize? _*Run in such a way as to get the prize*_.  _*Everyone  who competes in the games goes into strict training*_. _*They do it to get a  crown that will not last; but we do it to get a crown that will last  forever. *_Therefore_* I do not*_ run like a man running aimlessly; _*I do not*_ fight like a man beating the air. No,  I beat my body and make it my slave _*so that after I have preached to  others, I myself will not be disqualified for the prize*_." 1 Corinthians 9:24-27 NIV 


Some questions for ya'll:

What is the prize Paul is talking about (given the context)? 
What is the contrast/difference in the prizes Paul describes? 
Why does Paul NOT do? 
What is the whole point of him writing this section? 
I will post my responses to these questions after a week or so...please consider the passage! 

So according to Paul a Christian has value in physical training, but it is secondary to spiritual training. Because of these passages and others I have purposely focused my teaching/ministry on the spiritual training FIRST, then the physical and how these two combine in making a "Christian Black Belt". I am currently writing a book on the subject called "Starting and running your own Christian Martial Arts Ministry" focused on providing information and resources to those wanting to combine their faith and the martial arts. I will try to answer any questions you might have, but I will be busy with the start of the school semester and will try to check the forum on  a weekly basis!


----------



## Yondanchris (Jan 13, 2013)

shihansmurf said:


> Seems like his story would be pretty easy to verify. If all the self defense techniques in the system consisted of "Turning the other Cheek" in response to an attack then he might be legit. If not....
> 
> Mark



Good point! But what exactly does "turning the other cheek" mean? 
What did it mean to the original audience? 
How does that then apply to us today? 

I personally teach "jumping off points" in each self defense technique where a practitioner can stop his/her 
technique to show "grace" to the opponent and survey the situation.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 14, 2013)

If god designed that art they'd use hammers, like He does. Praise Thor!


----------

